# Von 8GB auf 16GB Ram aufrüsten



## Shadow315 (14. Dezember 2014)

*Von 8GB auf 16GB Ram aufrüsten*

Hallo liebe Leute 

Ich habe zwar in meinem alten Thread die Frage gestellt, da damals auch weitere Fragen außerhalb
der CPU beantwortet wurden, jedoch glaube ich, klappte das nur, weil alle gerade so gut in 
Beraterlaune waren. 
Daher poste ich die Frage nach dem RAM wie es sich gehört, auch noch einmal in das passende Unterforum.

Ich würde mir gerne weitere 8GB Ram zulegen, der mir so 35-40 Euro kosten würde. 

Habe das hier von euch vorgeschlagene Mainboard:
ASRock 970 Extreme3 R2.0 (90-MXGNW0-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Und folgenden Ram:
8GB-Kit G.Skill PC3-10667U CL9  (2x 4 GB DIMM DDR3 9-9-9-24 4-33-10-5 4T)

Die dann insgesamt 16GB Ram sollen mich bei den Aufnahmen meiner Let´s Plays und den ganzen Videobearbeitungen unterstützen.


Irgendwelche Vorschläge? 
Danke schonmal im Voraus. 


Liebe Grüße,
Shadow315


----------



## Abductee (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Von 8GB auf 16GB Ram aufrüsten*

Eine SSD hast du bereits?


----------



## Shadow315 (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Von 8GB auf 16GB Ram aufrüsten*

Nein, dafür 2x folgende FP: Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Fried_Knight (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Von 8GB auf 16GB Ram aufrüsten*

Auch die sind nicht so Leistungsstark wie eine gute SSD.


----------



## dsdenni (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Von 8GB auf 16GB Ram aufrüsten*



Shadow315 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Leute
> 
> Ich habe zwar in meinem alten Thread die Frage gestellt, da damals auch weitere Fragen außerhalb
> der CPU beantwortet wurden, jedoch glaube ich, klappte das nur, weil alle gerade so gut in
> ...



Da werden 16 GB RAM auch nicht helfen. Den Unterschied wirst du nicht merken. Ne Aufrüstung zu einer SSD schon.


----------



## Stryke7 (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Von 8GB auf 16GB Ram aufrüsten*

Hey, 

Ich mache selbst schonmal ein paar Videos,  und sehr viel RAM bringts da nicht.  Eine SSD ist wie schon gesagt eine gute Sache.

Für die Aufnahmequalität kann ich ansonsten auch ein Festplatten-RAID empfehlen, um mit guter Qualität das Bild mitzuschneiden.  


Wo genau drückt denn der Schuh?  Und was hast du derzeit für einen PC?


----------



## retroelch (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Von 8GB auf 16GB Ram aufrüsten*

Besorg dir eine gute SSD.

Die leistung die man bekommt ist einfach brachiabel.


----------



## toxic27 (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Von 8GB auf 16GB Ram aufrüsten*

Der Preis ist aber utopisch: Link dafür da ? Hier die g.skill 1333er die es zur Zeit gibt als 8GB Kit: G.Skill PC3-10667U CL9 in Speicher mit KitgrÃ¶ÃŸe: ab 8GB, EinzelmodulgrÃ¶ÃŸe: 4GB, Anzahl Module: 2x Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## rackcity (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Von 8GB auf 16GB Ram aufrüsten*

rüste eine SSD nach. 16gb ram nützen dir kaum was.


----------



## Shadow315 (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Von 8GB auf 16GB Ram aufrüsten*

Erstmal vielen lieben Dank für eure Antworten. 

Da bin ich jetzt tatsächlich ein wenig überrascht. Gerade bei den Aufnahmen und in der Bearbeitungszeit der Videos ging ich davon aus, 
dass mehr Ram tatsächlich auch mehr bringt. Vor allem Fraps ist beim Aufnehmen ja nicht gerade bescheiden, was Ram anbelangt. 

Festplatten wollte ich eh nachrüsten, die zweite Platte hatte ich mir damals auch nur wegen den LPs geholt, damit Spiel und Aufnahmeprogramm
separat laufen können und mich so nicht mit nervigen Rucklern rumärgern muss. 

Inwieweit hat denn eine SSD beim Bearbeiten von Videos Vorteile, gegenüber mehr Ram?



			
				Stryke7 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey,
> 
> Ich mache selbst schonmal ein paar Videos, und sehr viel RAM bringts da nicht. Eine SSD ist wie schon gesagt eine gute Sache.
> 
> ...



Mein PC:



> SiSoftware Sandra
> 
> Nr
> Hostname : Shadow315-PC
> ...



Was mich persönlich stört, auch wenn das jetzt ein extremeres Beispiel ist: Wenn ich Minecraft aufnehme, ich spiele mit 
Shader, kann ich die Sichtweite auf sagen wir mal 4 Chunks stellen, um so noch  auf rund 28-30fps zu bleiben. 
Da hat man mir mal gesagt, dass es schon am Ram liegen kann, da Fraps so unheimlich viel davon für sich einnimmt. 

Andere Spiele haben zuvor auch etwas geruckelt, was aber daran lag, dass ich zu Beginn noch mit einer Platte gearbeitet
habe und somit sowohl Spiel als auch Fraps von einer Platte hab arbeiten lassen. Das war halt der Grund für den Kauf 
einer zweiten Platte. 

Naja und dann ist da noch die Renderzeit der Videos. Da sagte man mir auch, dass diese kürzer ausfallen, je mehr Ram 
man im PC hat. Und den Unterschied zwischen 2GB und meinen 8GB kenne ich mittlerweile - rendere NIE wieder 
auf einem PC mit nur 2 GB mein Video.


----------



## Stryke7 (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Von 8GB auf 16GB Ram aufrüsten*

Hm, Minecraft ist immer ein Sonderfall. Da kann man tatsächlich sehr viel RAM gebrauchen. 

Wie es mit Fraps aussieht weiß ich nicht genau, ich nutze andere Programme.  Aber eigentlich gibt es keinen Grund, besonders viel Speicher zu verbrauchen, wenn deine Festplatten schnell genug sind. 

Gerade in Kombination mit Minecraft würde ich aber eine SSD empfehlen, da das Spiel bei großer Sichtweite ständig enorm viel Daten von der Festplatte laden muss. Allerdings erinnere ich mich von früher, dass es auch einen schnellen Prozessor brauchte um diese dann zu verarbeiten. Da Minecraft selbst nur über die CPU rendert und nur die Shader über die GPU,  würde es auch viel Sinn machen, den Prozessor mal etwas zu beschleunigen.  Nach meinen Tests (mit früheren Versionen)  skalierten die FPS 1:1 mit den Taktraten des Prozessors. 
Unterstützt Minecraft eigentlich mittlerweile Multithreading? Oder ist man da immer noch auf Optifine angewiesen?   Davon abhängig könnte die CPU eine gute oder schlechte Wahl sein ... 



Um zum Arbeitsspeicher zurückzukommen:  In diesem speziellen Fall könnten 16GB vielleicht wirklich noch mal einen Vorteil bringen. Minecraft selbst säuft die 8GB ja schon zum großen Teil alleine, wenn man es genug optimiert hat.


----------



## dsdenni (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Von 8GB auf 16GB Ram aufrüsten*



Shadow315 schrieb:


> Erstmal vielen lieben Dank für eure Antworten.
> 
> Da bin ich jetzt tatsächlich ein wenig überrascht. Gerade bei den Aufnahmen und in der Bearbeitungszeit der Videos ging ich davon aus,
> dass mehr Ram tatsächlich auch mehr bringt. Vor allem Fraps ist beim Aufnehmen ja nicht gerade bescheiden, was Ram anbelangt.
> ...



Ne Aufrüstung auf Windows 7/8.1 wäre auch ne Idee


----------



## iGameKudan (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Von 8GB auf 16GB Ram aufrüsten*

Überflüssig, bringt keine nennenswerten Leistungsvorteile.


----------



## Shadow315 (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Von 8GB auf 16GB Ram aufrüsten*

Ich spiele Minecraft auch mit Optifine, MT wird also schon in Anspruch genommen. 
Windows 7 wollte ich mir eigentlich auch schon längst zugelegt haben, zumal dies ja mittlerweile nur noch so rund 
70-80 Euro kostet, kann man nichts sagen. 

Zur SSD: 
Diese also für die Games nutzen und die normale HDD für die Aufnahmen - habe oft gehört, dass eine SSD nicht 
so geeignet sein soll, als reine Aufnahmequelle. 

Und welche SSD würdet ihr mir empfehlen? Günstig sind die ja jetzt nicht gerade.


----------



## ebastler (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Von 8GB auf 16GB Ram aufrüsten*

Du hast eine R9 270X, oder? 
Minecraft mit Shadern hat mir auch meine etwas stärkere 660Ti @1250MHz in die Knie gezwungen wie nichts, und deren 3GB VRAM waren sehr schnell voll. Sicher, dass es nicht daran hakt?

SSD sowieso, Betriebssystem und die wichtigsten Spiele drauf, aufzeichnen dann auf die HDDs. Einen PC ohne SSD fasse ich gar nicht mehr an, ist schrecklich, wenn man mal ne SSD hatte.

Schau dich nach der Crucial MX-100 um, ich würde pauschal die 256GB Version raten.


----------



## Shadow315 (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Von 8GB auf 16GB Ram aufrüsten*

Naja ich sag mal so, Minecraft läuft ja ruckelfrei, nur muss ich die Sichtweite halt runterstellen auf 4 bis maximal 5 Chunks und 
das ist natürlich - und gerade für ein Let´s Play - immer ein wenig schade. Die anderen Spiele denken seit der zweiten Platte 
und der neuen Grafikkarte nicht mal mehr ans Ruckeln. 

Trotzdem, ich schätze mal, an Windows 7 und einer SSD komme ich wohl nicht mehr vorbei, stimmts? Gerade bei der SSD habe
ich mich immer ein wenig geziert wegen den teils übertrieben hohen Preisen. 

Vielen Dank aber, ohne euch hätte ich jetzt einfach weitere 8GB Ram geholt und quasi nicht wirklich viel von gehabt. 
Muss ja auch nicht sein. Deswegen liebe ich dieses Forum hier.


----------



## ebastler (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Von 8GB auf 16GB Ram aufrüsten*



Shadow315 schrieb:


> Naja ich sag mal so, Minecraft läuft ja ruckelfrei, nur muss ich die Sichtweite halt runterstellen auf 4 bis maximal 5 Chunks und
> das ist natürlich - und gerade für ein Let´s Play - immer ein wenig schade. Die anderen Spiele denken seit der zweiten Platte
> und der neuen Grafikkarte nicht mal mehr ans Ruckeln.
> 
> ...


Was spielst du? 1.8? Falls ich es schaffen sollte, mein MC wieder zum Laufen zu kriegen (spackt übelst rum), dann gebe ich dem mal 14GB max RAM und schaue dann, wie viel es sich nimmt...

1.7.9 + sonic ethers shader + 256er TP kam ich afaik nie über 2-3GB RAM, nur die 3GB VRAM waren immer voll.


----------



## Stryke7 (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Von 8GB auf 16GB Ram aufrüsten*

Also Windows 7 kostet 30-40€, daran sollte es doch wohl nicht scheitern. 

Zur SSD:  Das Betriebssystem als auch die Minecraft-Ordner sollten darauf liegen, damit das Spiel erstmal selbst richtig läuft.  Für eine hochqualitative Aufnahme würde ich ebenfalls empfehlen, auf einer SSD aufzunehmen. Wenn beides über die gleiche SSD läuft ist das vermutlich immer noch schneller als bei einer Festplattenkonstellation ...


----------



## Shadow315 (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Von 8GB auf 16GB Ram aufrüsten*

Windows 7 für 30-40 Euro? Vollversion? Home Edition? Original? Wo denn, bitte?

Auf einer SSD aufzunehmen, wurde ausnahmslos in jedem Let´s Play Forum abgeraten, da SSDs nicht fürs
permanente Beschreiben geeignet sein sollen und damit unnötig die Lebensdauer verkürzt werden würde.


----------



## Stryke7 (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Von 8GB auf 16GB Ram aufrüsten*

ebay.



Naja, wie lange hast du deine SSD denn?  50 Jahre?  
99% der Minecraft Lets-Player sind doch kleine 12 jährige Squeeker die gerade gelernt haben wie man die Maus bedient ...    Tatsächlich halten SSDs für gewöhnlich länger als Festplatten,  und auch wenn du sie so im Dauerbetrieb malträtierst, sollte sie das schon aushalten.  Wieviel nimmst du denn da realistisch auf? 20GB am Tag?   Sollte sie nicht stören.

Auf einer normalen Festplatte wird dir aber einfach die Datenrate zu knapp werden, um mit guter Qualität aufzunehmen.  Ich nehme in verlustfreiem mpeg4 auf, und dafür braucht es bei 1080p und 30fps schon ein RAID 0 aus normalen Festplatten.  Mit einer SSD wäre es einfacher, und selbst wenn diese gleichzeitig noch das OS und das Spiel bereit stellt, wirst du noch vermutlich doppelt so schnelle Leseraten haben wie mit einer Festplatte.


----------



## Shadow315 (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Von 8GB auf 16GB Ram aufrüsten*

Ok, das klingt alles sehr gut und vor allem einleuchtend. Wie gesagt, wenn man in den LP-Foren fast schon einen einheitlichen Tenor verfolgt - was für ein 
Forum (gerade ein LP-Forum) sehr ungewöhnlich ist, dann glaubt man schon eher, dass dieses Dogma ihre Berechtigung hat. 

Also heißt das jetzt wohl, erstmal eine SSD besorgen. 
Bleibt die hier vorgeschlagene Crucial MX-100 256GB als einzige Alternative oder gibt es da auch noch andere Platten, die ihr mir empfehlen würdet?

Und zu Windows Vista nochmal: Ich habe schon lange mitbekommen, dass jeder auf Vista schimpft und stattdessen Windows 7/8 schwört,
aber warum genau ist das denn so? Das einzige, was ich verstanden habe, war, dass Vista zu ressourcenfressend ist.


----------



## Stryke7 (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Von 8GB auf 16GB Ram aufrüsten*



Shadow315 schrieb:


> Ok, das klingt alles sehr gut und vor allem einleuchtend. Wie gesagt, wenn man in den LP-Foren fast schon einen einheitlichen Tenor verfolgt - was für ein
> Forum (gerade ein LP-Forum) sehr ungewöhnlich ist, dann glaubt man schon eher, dass dieses Dogma ihre Berechtigung hat.
> 
> Also heißt das jetzt wohl, erstmal eine SSD besorgen.
> ...


Also ... jeder Lets Player den ich gucke, nimmt auf SSDs auf. 
Die Crucial MX 100 hat übrigens 3 Jahre Garantie,  also schonmal ein guter Anfang. Crucial gibt an, dass sie 1,5 Millionen Stunden Laufzeit schafft,  oder durchschnittlich 72TB schreiben kann, bevor sie den Löffel abgibt. Damit könntest du 5 Jahre lang jeden einzelnen Tag 40GB schreiben, was für gewöhnlich gute 2 Lets-Play Folgen wären.    Ich denke das reicht.

Die MX 100 ist etwas langsam im schreiben, ich persönlich würde eher eine Samsung 840 Evo nehmen.  Ist etwas teurer,  aber wenn du mit wirklich guter Qualität aufnehmen willst brauchst du eine hohe Schreibrate. 
Ich habe für die Samsung jetzt nicht die Haltbarkeitswerte nachgeschaut,  aber Samsung ist für gewöhnlich ganz weit vorne mit dabei. Wäre also auch eine gute Wahl.

Ich fand Vista damals ok, habe aber festgestellt, dass die 64bit Version das Problemkind war auf das sich immer alle bezogen haben, in 32bit hatte ich nie Probleme.  Das verstehe wer will. 
Ich bin mittlerweile überall auf neueren Systemen unterwegs, aber Vista fand ich immer ganz ok.  Nicht überragend gut, aber auch nicht so unterirdisch wie gerne behauptet wird. Vista (Windows 6.0 technisch gesehen) hat eine Menge guter Neuerungen eingeführt, die gerne vergessen werden. Und dass bei neuen Kernel-Versionen bei Windows anfangs immer viel in die Grütze geht ist ja ein (sehr) alter Hut ... 
Der Ressourcenverbrauch geht eigentlich, wenn man das System etwas optimiert. Viele Leute haben sich damals über die Sidebar, Dreamscene etc aufgeregt, die zugegebenermaßen sehr gefräßig waren. Aber auch sehr schön.  Kann man aber auch abschalten.


----------



## Shadow315 (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Von 8GB auf 16GB Ram aufrüsten*

Wahnsinn, habe mir gerade beide SSDs auf Geizhals.de angeschaut. Also, die ~10 Euro Unterschied sind zu verkraften. 

Zum Thema Windows: 
Habe die Sidebar bei Vista auch glaube ich als erstes komplett abgeschaltet, weil ich diese eher als störend empfand. 
In Sachen Ressourcen habe ich selbst keine Ahnung, da ich nicht mit Windows 7 vergleichen kann, da ich Win7 nicht habe.
Und selbst wenn, ganz ehrlich, würde ich den Unterschied wohl nicht merken. 

Habe trotzdem gerade mal auf ebay nach Windows 7 geschaut und folgendes gefunden:
Windows 7 Professional 32/64 bit Versionen *Neu* in Sachsen - Frohburg | Software gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen

Klingt zu schön um wahr zu sein, oder?


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Von 8GB auf 16GB Ram aufrüsten*

UserBenchmark: Crucial MX100 256GB vs Samsung 840 Evo 250GB

Sequential leicht schneller, random wesentlich langsamer.


----------



## Stryke7 (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Von 8GB auf 16GB Ram aufrüsten*

Zur ebay-lizenz:  Eigentlich sieht das Angebot gut aus, aber es ist doch verdächtig weit unter dem aktuellen Marktwert ... 

Das beste was ich gerade gesehen habe:
Windows 7 Professional 64 Bit SP1 WIN 7 DEUTSCH Multilanguage COA + DVD | eBay

Ist auch noch sehr günstig, sonst liegen alle bei ~30€.  Aber hier kann ich auch keinen Haken finden.


----------



## Shadow315 (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Von 8GB auf 16GB Ram aufrüsten*

Ich habe den netten Verkäufer mal angeschrieben - auf seine private Email, da ebay es angeblich nicht schafft, 
"Nachrichten an die Verkäufer zu zustellen". 

Hier der bisherige Verlauf:


> Sehr geehrter Herr Witzig,
> 
> gerade eben habe ich Ihr Angebot auf ebay entdeckt und wollte, trotz aussagekräftigem
> Infotext, gerne nochmal nachfragen, ob es sich hierbei wirklich um eine gültige, vollwertige
> ...



Nennt mich ruhig misstrauisch, aber irgendwie stört mich da einiges.


----------



## Stryke7 (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Von 8GB auf 16GB Ram aufrüsten*

Wie gesagt ...  der Preis ist auch nach meiner Meinung verdächtig weit unter dem Marktpreis.  Deshalb würde ich es bei ebay kaufen, bei einem der üblichen Angebote.  Wenn dort steht, dass sie bereits mehrere hundert davon verkauft haben, kannst du dir auch sicher sein dass es bereits aufgefallen wäre wenn damit etwas nicht stimmt.


----------



## Shadow315 (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Von 8GB auf 16GB Ram aufrüsten*

Stimmt, jetzt erst gesehen mit der Anzeige der bereits verkauften Exemplaren.


----------



## Shadow315 (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Von 8GB auf 16GB Ram aufrüsten*

Hallo liebe Leute und ein frohes neues Jahr erstmal. 

Ich war die Feiertage über weg, konnte mich daher nicht früher melden. Die Aktion ist jetzt natürlich abgelaufen, habe 
aber eventuell ein anderes Angebot im Auge, würde aber gerne vorher hier eure Meinung dazu einholen:

Windows 7 Professional 64 bit DELL mit Original COA Aufkleber - Key - SP1 | eBay

Für mich sieht dieses Angebot auf dem ersten Blick schon ok aus, aber das will bei meiner Fachkompetenz
jetzt nicht unbedingt was heißen. 
Was meint ihr, kaufen?


Liebe Grüße, 
Shadow315


----------



## CapitanJack (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Von 8GB auf 16GB Ram aufrüsten*

Hi

Warum jetzt noch Windows 7 Kaufen ?

Ich würde gleich zu Win 8.1  gehen.

Win7 läuft jetzt mit Unterstützung von Microsoft aus und gibt auch keine Sicherheitsupdates mehr, ab diesem Jahr.



Grüßle


----------



## DSHPB (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Von 8GB auf 16GB Ram aufrüsten*



CapitanJack schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Warum jetzt noch Windows 7 Kaufen ?
> 
> ...



Solltest du nochmal nachlesen... Sicherheitsupdates gibt's weiterhin, ebenso regelmäßige (monatliche?) Updates, nur keine neuen Features mehr. Nix Neues, denn neue Features gibt's für Win7 schon lang nich mehr, hier sei mal DX11.1 genannt...

Windows 7: Microsoft verkündet Support-Ende

Hab's nur kurz überflogen weil auf der Arbeit...
Dennoch würde *ich* auch Win8.1 nehmen, nutze es ja auch schon und bin zufrieden. Flotter und wenn man dran gewohnt ist auch einfache Bedienung, sieht halt nur bissl anders aus...Dauert halt 1-2 Wochen, wayne...


----------



## aloha84 (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Von 8GB auf 16GB Ram aufrüsten*



CapitanJack schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Warum jetzt noch Windows 7 Kaufen ?
> 
> ...



Ab 2020!
Ab diesem jahr kommen keine neuen "Features".

//
da war wer schneller.^^


----------



## Shadow315 (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Von 8GB auf 16GB Ram aufrüsten*

Naja, Windows 8 ist sehr abschreckend vom Design her, daher wollte ich noch Windows 7 haben. 
Sicherheitsupdates bis 2020 ist eigentlich ausreichend. Wüsste nicht, was sonst noch so wichtig 
wäre, dass Win8 auf die Platte müsste. 

Aber wie gesagt, das liegt allein am Design. Wenn man da wenigstens noch die Möglichkeit hätte,
auf eine vernünftige Benutzeroberfläche zu switchen......


----------



## ebastler (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Von 8GB auf 16GB Ram aufrüsten*



Shadow315 schrieb:


> Naja, Windows 8 ist sehr abschreckend vom Design her, daher wollte ich noch Windows 7 haben.
> Sicherheitsupdates bis 2020 ist eigentlich ausreichend. Wüsste nicht, was sonst noch so wichtig
> wäre, dass Win8 auf die Platte müsste.
> 
> ...



Versuche es mal 
Ich hab 8.1 seit bald einem Jahr.
Die erste Woche dachte ich mir "*******, was hab ich getan", in der zweiten ging es besser, seit der dritten will ich kein Win7 mehr benutzen...
8.1 ist, einigermaßen gescheit konfiguriert, auch auf non-touch-Systemen 7 an Bedienungsfreundlichkeit überlegen, finde ich.
Sogar mein Vater, der erst vor 2 Jahren von XP auf 7 gewechselt hat, findet 8.1 auf Anhieb besser^^


----------



## Stryke7 (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Von 8GB auf 16GB Ram aufrüsten*

Ich habe die sehr ähnliche Oberfläche von Win Server 2012 R2 im Einsatz.  Für den Alltag ist das ganz gut,  zum ernsthaften Arbeiten aber ziemlich mies.  Viele offene Fenster sind eher unangehnem im Kachel-Modus,  und die seitliche ausklappenden Menü-Leisten sind nicht nur etwas chaotisch strukturiert,  sondern diese Ausklapp-Gesten mit der Maus sind auch ein einziges großes Problem.  Absolut hakelig und in meinen Augen wirklich untauglich.

Man muss also etwas unterscheiden was man damit so macht.  Für Tablets und co finde ich das total genial,  am Arbeits-PC ... nope.   
(Im Server verwende ich zum Glück nie viele Fenster,  da die alte CPU dafür eh zu langsam ist  )


----------

